# Quand le Parent ne travaille pas...



## Nini82 (28 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir, c'est peut être moi et mes principes encore.....
Mais je ne sais pas vous,mais garder un enfant tout en sachant que papa ou maman  ne travaille pas...en sachant que l'enfant  serait très bien chez lui avec ses parents....ben non... l'enfant  vient chez Nounou... je ne comprend pas,cette façon  de voir  les choses...vendredi la maman ne bosse pas,elle reste chez elle toute la journée.... aujourd'hui idem... les 2 ne bossent pas... mais la maman  va se balader..et le papa reste à la maison.. y en a qui ont de drôle de vie... et je trouve e vraiment cela .... dommage par rapport à l'enfant  par exemple....pour 1 fois,qu'ils peuvent être ensemble....moi ça me flingue  ..🤔


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir,

C’est une question «d’habitude » maintenant, et heureusement aussi pour nous .. car ça nous donne du boulot 😉 j’ai bien eu pendant un congé parental de 2 ans, j’ai accueilli un enfant et en + 50h/semaine ! Et qui oubliait son fils 😡

Autrement, ils ont peut-être du télétravail ou besoin de se retrouver avant de divorcer 🙌😅

Perso, j’ai fait tout pour profiter de mes enfants lorsque j’étais de repos ou même en AT. Mon mari idem, il cavalait pour vite aller les chercher.


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Novembre 2022)

Il ne faut pas chercher à comprendre ... c'est juste dommage pour l'enfant ...


----------



## Sandrine2572 (28 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir

Avant que je sois Assmat j avais une Assmat pour mon fils il n y allait jamais quand je travaillais pas 

Pour les enfants que j acceuil si les PE ne veulent pas passer du temps avec leur enfant c est leur problème , je suis payer pour tant d heure donc si papa ou maman travail pas tel jours ça ne me dérange pas d acceuillir leur enfant et surtout ça ne me regarde pas


----------



## Griselda (28 Novembre 2022)

Ca ne me derange pas du tout. 
Je prefere un enfant dont on ne perturbe pas trop les habitudes. 
Je préfère aussi qu'un PE prenne le temps de faire ce qu'il a à faire en l'absence de son enfant et être à 100% dispo pour lui quand il le récupère. 
Souvent les PE avec moi agissent ainsi et savent qu'ils n'ont pas à me le cacher, ni à culpabiliser car ils connaissent mon point de vue.
Il n'est pas rare aussi qu'ils gardent leur enfant d'autre fois, ou bien que la journée soit plus courte.
Cela pourrait être plus embettant si c'est un enfant qui est déjà 50h chez Nounou et qu'il ne voit que peu ses Parents mais ici ça n'arrive pas.

Quelle différence quand on confie son enfant à Papi et Mamie un WE? C'est aussi pour se reposer et franchement quand mes enfants étaient petits j'en avaient quelque fois bien besoin... on ne se retrouvait alors que mieux ensuite.

Pour ta propre serenité je t'encourage à prendre plus de recul sur tes principes car il y a pleins de façon differentes d'être un excellent Parent, de rendre heureux un enfant, donc détend toi.


----------



## Petuche (28 Novembre 2022)

Moi meme chose je ne comprends pas mais c'est comme ça. ... Punaise mais qu'ils en profitent de leur enfant!! Mais,on ne peut rien dire ça ne nous regarde pas.


----------



## Emily (28 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir,

Les parents en profitent certainement pour faire tout ce qu'ils ne peuvent pas faire avec leur enfant.
C'est certain qu'ils devraient profiter et passer du temps avec.
J'ai une maman qui est a l'arrêt suite à sa grossesse, nous n'avons pas changé les termes du contrat.
La petite vient quand mêmes les jours qui sont dans le contrat, elle vient moins d'heures mais elle a quand même son rythme chez moi mais sa maman en profite quand même.
Nous ne voulons pas la chambouler et ça fonctionne très bien.


----------



## Titine15 (28 Novembre 2022)

Moi ça ne me dérange pas du moment que l'enfant n'est pas malade mais si il l'est franchement ça me gonfle, de sortir un petit au froid alors que les parents sont à la maison


----------



## MeliMelo (28 Novembre 2022)

Pas facile d'être parent, et pouvoir se retrouver seul ou à deux est rarissime, alors certains en profitent, ou alors pour se poser des RDV perso. Je ne vois pas en quoi il sont à blamer. Nous n'avons pas à juger de la vie perso des familles.


----------



## Nina. (28 Novembre 2022)

Je partage ton ressenti...

Je me pose des questions sur ces choses aussi. Pourquoi on fait des enfants si on n’a pas « envie » d’être avec eux!?

J’ai une maman (qui ne travaille pas) et que me demande des fois de déposer le petit plutôt, car il pleure dans « l’attente » de venir chez son ass mat. Pourquoi !?

J’ai eu aussi un PE qui ne sortait même pas son enfant au parc ! Quand cet enfant est arrivé chez moi (il avait 2 ans) il ne voulait pas marcher et AVAIT PEUR DE L’HERBE !!!! Il évitait de marcher sur l’herbe, sable, terre !

L’autre jour je lisais le témoignage d’une maman qui était très inquiète par apport au temps que son fils passait devant la télé, mais au même temps, elle disait qu’elle ne savait pas jouer avec son enfant. Qu’elle préférait quand même le laisser devant la télé que de jouer avec son fils…

Peut -être que certains parents ne savent pas le faire !? Peut-être qu’ils n’ont pas eu l’exemple pendant leur enfance !? Peut-être qu’ils répondent trop à « ce que dit la société » !? Car, pour avoir une vie « complète » , il faut avoir des enfants. Mais, sont-ils vraiment prêts pour ça? ont-ils vraiment ENVIE d’avoir des enfants?

La première année de ma fille c’était très difficile. On a dû faire du cododo pour pouvoir TOUS dormir, pendant 1 an je ne dormait pas bien, mon bébé était très demandeur de bras, je l’allaitait dont stop, elle ne prenait pas de bib, elle ne dormait que dans les bras. Ma routine était 100% en fonction de la sienne. J’étais épuisée, fatigué. La famille et les proches me demandait « c’est pour quand le deuxième ? » et je répondais « pas pour tout de suite, c’est suuuuure ». On me prenait pour une « égoïste » on disait « ah, elle ne veut plus d’enfants et blabla». Non, je me rétablissait encore avant de penser à un deuxième !

Cet enfant qui avait « peur » de l’herbe, il faisait la misère avec sa mère (miraculeusement tout était à merveille chez moi). Sa mère était fatiguée, elle ne savait pas comment le gérer et pour ma grande surprise, elle me parlait de faire le deuxième ! Elle disait que dans sa famille, ils avaient en moyenne deux enfants et qu’ils s’interrogeaient quand est-ce qu’elle allait ENFIN faire le deuxième !!!

Enfin, autant de spéculation là-dessus mais au final, c’est comme dit Griselda, il faut vraiment qu’on PRENNE DU RECUL, sinon on est vite submergé pour les émotions et problèmes des autres. Il faut qu’on travaille là-dessus !


----------



## zelande (28 Novembre 2022)

Franchement, cela ne me choque pas. On peut très bien aimer et s'occuper de nos enfants sans "profiter" de la moindre minute de libre pour être avec eux.    Je trouve qu'en tant que parents, qu'adultes, il y a aussi une vie à coté de nos chers petits. Pendant leur temps libre, les parents peuvent en profiter pour faire travaux, grand ménage, grosses courses, mais aussi se balader, voir des amis, se faire un ciné, un resto, du shopping, coiffeur ou tout simplement se reposer.  Après tout, on ne connait pas leur charge de travail, les obligations pro ou perso qu'ils peuvent avoir.
Et oui, j'ai peut être été une mauvaise mère aux yeux de certains, mais j'estime que ma vie ne tourne pas qu'autour de mes enfants. Moi aussi, j'ai confié, de temps à autre, mes filles à leur assmat alors que je ne travaillais pas et cela allait très bien à tout le monde.
J'ai été élevée dans l'esprit que pour avoir des enfants épanouis, il fallait soi même être une femme épanouie. Je considère que les besoins des parents sont tout autant importants que ceux des enfants. Souffler ne fait qu'accroitre la qualité des moments où l'on est ensemble.


----------



## Nina. (29 Novembre 2022)

Bien sûr que des jours off rien que pour nous c'est bénéfique. Moi aussi quand je travaillais à l'extérieur, je prenait des jours tout en laissant ma fille à la crèche. Je profitais pour faire des choses (rdv, courses, rangement, coiffeur, shopping...)  sans culpabiliser. C'est important de se retrouver avec soi pour être plus sereine et disponible avec sa famille. 
Par contre, là dans mon msg précédent, je parle des parents que ne travaillent AUCUN jour ! Qui sont au chômage total depuis plus d'un an !
Donc oui, je pointe le doigt sur ceux là.


----------



## zelande (29 Novembre 2022)

Mais le fait qu'ils soient au chomage ne signifie pas qu'ils n'ont rien à faire. Du courrier, de la recherche d'emploi, des entretiens, du travail au black.... 
Je suis d'accord que si les parents ne travaillent pas, c'est bizarre qu'ils fassent faire de grosses journées chez l'assmat, mais qu'ils confient l'enfant tous les jours dans l'optique que du jour au lendemain, ils trouveront peut être quelque chose, ne me choque pas plus que ça. Je serais plus choquée si des parents au chômage faisaient la grasse mat, récupérait bébé à 16h et ne me le confiait qu'un jour sur deux. Je me dirais qu'ils ne sont pas très pressé de rebosser .........................................


----------



## LadyA. (29 Novembre 2022)

C'est quelque chose d'incomprehensible pour moi...
Il n'y a aucune obligation à avoir 1 ou des enfants, alors qd on en a 1, on passe du temps avec lui. On pourra me dire tout ce qu'on veut, mais sauf bien sûr pb de santé,  je ne pige pas.
Prendre du temps pour soi et son couple, nouvelle mode pour se déculpabiliser.
Ne faites pas d'enfants ds ce cas. Parce qu'on ne parle pas de laisser le gamin 2h le temps de faire des courses, non ce sont des journées entieres,  on a toute eu ce cas de figure.


----------



## LadyA. (29 Novembre 2022)

Griselda a dit: 


> Ca ne me derange pas du tout.
> Je prefere un enfant dont on ne perturbe pas trop les habitudes.
> Je préfère aussi qu'un PE prenne le temps de faire ce qu'il a à faire en l'absence de son enfant et être à 100% dispo pour lui quand il le récupère.
> Souvent les PE avec moi agissent ainsi et savent qu'ils n'ont pas à me le cacher, ni à culpabiliser car ils connaissent mon point de vue.
> ...


Papy et mami,  ça n'a rien à voir, la relation avec un grand parent ne se compare pas avec celle d'une ass mat. ..


----------



## Marine35 (29 Novembre 2022)

J’ai bien accueilli une petite avec papa au chômage ( il n’avait jamais trouvé un emploi). Par contre j’ai refusé d’aller chercher la petite à l’école le midi et la maman l’a très mal pris. Là j’ai eu droit à tout un tas de reproches ( ça m’arrangeait bien qu’elle arrive à 9h30 au lieu de 9h alors que c’était pas mon choix et que ça m’était égal) et chantage affectif ! La demande a été faite en plus par sms la veille pour le lendemain 😂


----------



## Griselda (29 Novembre 2022)

Je ne me compare pas aux grands Parents mais quand les petits enfants sont souvent chez eux, ils ne sont pas davantage avec leur Parent pourtant là on ne jugerait pas que le Parent se débarrasse de son enfant, qu'il est étrange qu'il ne voudrait pas accorder 100% de son temps libre à son enfant? 
Il y a 1000 et une façon de très bien prendre en compte les besoins de son enfant et lui offrir une constance dans son temps d'accueil en fait parti aussi à mon sens.

De plus, si je ne dois voir que mon intérêt:
- l'enfant est moins perturbé de venir avec régularité, accueil plus simple pour moi
- je suis payée pour et cela évite les écueils du type "je vous fais cadeau de ne pas vous faire travailler alors que je vous paie"
- je perçois mes indemnités E et R
- je peux défiscaliser car l'enfant est réellement venu

Et si je me pose du côté de l'enfant: si tous les adultes s'accordent à penser que c'est bien pour lui il le vivra d'autant très bien, de plus il jouera avec les copains, son rythme habituel sera respecté puisque ma journée est organisée pour, normal c'est mon métier, je suis payée pour respecter son rythme d'enfant...

Détends toi et tout ira bien car je crains qu'il n'y a que toi qui pâti de ce manque de recul, je ne suis pas certaine que ça mérite un ulcère.

Mais si vraiment c'est insupportable pour toi tu peux aussi trouver un autre contrat pour les remplacer, à qui tu expliqueras ton point de vue important à tes yeux: prévoir un contrat où tu accueilleras l'enfant exclusivement si les 2 PE travaillent.
Si tu juge que c'est si délétère que ça à l'enfant tu peux aussi alerter la PMI...


----------



## zelande (29 Novembre 2022)

Prendre du temps pour soi et pour son couple est loin d'être une nouvelle mode !!!  C'était une idée très répandue et plébiscitée dans les années 80!!
Alors en fait, selon certaines , le rôle d'une  mère, c'est d'être dévouée corps et âme, h 24 à ses enfants quitte à s'oublier elle même ?   
Ceci est incompréhensible pour moi, pourtant, j'accepte sans jugement les femmes qui ne font pas ça et je ne considère pas que ce sont de mauvaises mères qui n'auraient pas du faire de gosses !
Le principal étant que chaque femme vive sa maternité comme elle l'entend, tant que cela n'affecte pas trop l'enfant, bien sur. Et nous, en tant qu'assmat, nous n'avons pas à porter de jugement.


----------



## LadyA. (29 Novembre 2022)

Et comment un enfant n'est pas affecté qd il sait que ces parents sont à la maison et lui collé chez l'ass mat ?
C'est comme le fait de refourguer nos propres enfants à la cantine parceque là puer on l'a décidé .
Où est la sacro sainte bienveillance et le respect de l'enfant là dedans !?
Oui, un enfant doit être la priorité de ses parents...


----------



## Capri95 (29 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour  🖐
Persos cela ne me dérange pas, les parents ont des choses à faire qu'il ne serait peut-être pas aisées de faire avec l'enfant présent.
Ma puéricultrice savait parfaitement que je déposais et reprenait mon fils à l'école quand il n'était pas encore en âge de rentrer seul, elle ne m'a jamais fait une seule réflexion sur mon organisation. L'école est proche très proche de mon domicile donc peut-être que cela a aussi joué en ma faveur.
Je savais aussi pertinemment que mon fils ne mangerait quasi rien voir rien si il était à la cantine, alors payer dans le vide "non merci"
Mais pour moi il est certain, que mon fils aurait été ma priorité si il avait été chez une assmat, les enfants ne sont pas des plantes vertes.🪴 Il faut croire que les temps on changés..


----------



## zelande (29 Novembre 2022)

Mais je ne vois pas en quoi le fait qu'une femme prenne du temps libre pour elle signifie obligatoirement que son enfant n'est pas sa priorité !!!      J'ai fais le choix de laisser mes enfants à la cantine quand je suis devenue am, donc chez moi, non pas parce que la puer l'avait demandé , non pas pour l'unique bien être des accueillis, mais parce qu'entre les allers retours, les imprévus ( le petit qui fait caca, qui tombe, l'instit en retard...), je n'avais pas envie de les presser, de leur dire toutes les 5 minutes " dépèchez vous, vite, allez.............."
Je ne comprends pas où est le manque de respecte de l'enfant là dedans ????
Et laissez son petit chez l'assmat, où son rythme est respecté, où il peut faire une sieste tranquille, c'est tout de même mieux que de le trainer dans les magasins, où au resto   A moins qu'une femme devenue mère ne puisse plus sortir de chez elle ????
Mes enfants ont été et sont encore ma priorité, mais cela ne veut pas dire que je n'existe qu'à travers eux. J'ai aussi besoin d'une vie extérieure. Et le fait de maintenir cet équilibre fait que le temps donné aux enfants est de qualité, dégagé de toute obligation quotidienne, de toute fatigue, de toute impression de contrainte.


----------



## nounou ohana (29 Novembre 2022)

moi ce qui me choque le plus ce sont les jours où les parents ne travaillant pas ils déposent l'enfant malade quand même..
Vendredi j'ai une petite qui arrive, le papa me dit pas de fièvre mais nuit horrible et compliquée. Il part je vérifie quand même, 38.3.. je lui signale directement par sms. 
J'accepte les enfants malade là n'est pas le souci.
Hier cette même petite, rebelote , les parents avaient leur journée , soit cela ne me regarde pas , mais elle arrive encore avec la mm rengaine "pas de fièvre", je revérifie et boum 38.2.. j'ai donc appelé le parent pour lui dire que si elle monte plus dans la journée ils viendront la prendre et que je demande à ce qu'elle consulte un médecin (convenu dans mon contrat) faute de quoi pas d'accueil si cela persiste.
résultat l'enfant voit le médecin aujourd'hui.


----------



## assmatzam (29 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Alors personnellement qu'un parent travaille ou pas je m'en contre fou litérallement 

Du moment qu'il est à l'heure le matin et le soir et qu'il me paye mon salaire à la fin du mois le reste je m'en fou royalement
J'encourage meme les parents à s'accorder du temps pour eux sans se culpabiliser

Ce n'est pas parce que l'on devient parent et maman que l'on doit couper court à toutes vie sociale et ne vivre que pour son chérubin

Pour etre de bons parents on doit prendre soins de soi en priorité
Moi ce qui m'importe c'est le bien etre de l'enfant 

Est ce que l'enfant est content de venir chez moi?
Vit il mal le fait que ses parents le laisse ?

Concentrez vous pour ce dont vous êtes payée , c'est à dire prendre soin de l'enfant , veiller au bon dévellopement, à l'éveil et à la sociabilisation des enfants qui vous sont confiés 
Et laisser le reste de coté 

Sinon vous allez vous bouffer de l'intérieur pour rien


----------



## poussin56 (29 Novembre 2022)

*bonjour,

je vis en campagne et j'ai 11 ans de métier, j'ai gardé bcp d'enfant pendant que les parents en profitaient et ils avaient raison, une maman allait à la plage avec le plus grand et me confiait le bébé ( 6 mois) , un papa m'emmenait ses 2 enfants pendant qu'il rénovait la maison et que maman infirmière travaillait ses 12 heures, une maman me confiait un sur les deux pour passer la journée de repos qu'avec un et en profiter et c'était le tour de l'autre la semaine d'apres, mais pas tte les semaines....etc... je travaille avec une maman qui vient de perdre son emploi, je garde ses 2 enfants 2 ans et 2 mois pendant qu'elle recherche ou se repose, ça m'est bien égale et ne change rien à mon travail.*


----------



## Aurore50 (29 Novembre 2022)

Perso je privilégie la qualité à la quantité et je préfère ne pas couper le rythme de mon enfant dans sa garde et pouvoir profiter de lui tout le week end, sans le traîner en courses, ou chez le coiffeur ou chez le médecin....

Et puis le problème ne se poserait pas si l'enfant était scolarisé, alors je ne vois pas pourquoi il se pose chez l'am sauf si l'am veut profiter  d'une journée payée alors qu'elle n'accueille pas...


----------



## nounou16 (29 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, moi cela ne me gêne pas, en ce moment j'ai une maman (qui travaille en intérim) qui n'a pas renouvelé son contrat car opération et qui donc est à la maison. Juste après son opération j'ai eu la petite aux heures convenues (amenée par le papa), maintenant que cela va mieux, elle continue à me l'amener mais au lieu de faire 7h30/17h30, je fais 9h00/16h30. Elle profite un peu de sa fille et elle a du temps pour elle (courses, rendez-vous). Jeudi, la petite avait été malade toute la nuit donc texto au matin pour me dire que j'étais en week-end prolongé (je travaille pas le vendredi). Par contre c'est sur j'aurais moyennement appréciée qu'on me l'amène malade alors que la maman était à la maison!


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Novembre 2022)

*Alors moi ce qui m’a énervée énormément c’est la maman en congé parental pendant 2 ans et qui voulait me laisser son enfant quand toute la famille avait le Covid ! *

Et qu’elle ne venait jamais un peu en avance mais à l’heure PILE et *parfois en retard voir même l’avait oublié 3 fois et m’avait à l'époque demandé d’un 45 h à un 50 h’😡 D’ailleurs j’aurais dû refuser à l'époque après coup soit disant SI elle trouvait du boulot ...   *mon œil


----------



## NounouNat2 (29 Novembre 2022)

Idem, ça ne me regarde pas, si les parents me confient leur enfant, mais ne travaille pas. Du moment qu ils respectent les horaires...
Même si, lorsque je travaillais en extérieur, je ne confiais jamais mon enfant un jour de repos.
Quant aux grands parents, nous vivons loin de nos familles, la question ne se posait même pas.
J'avoue que je suis "Très mère poule", mon mari est pire que moi, nous ne nous sentons bien que tous les 5.
Les jeunes générations qui arrivent, pour beaucoup, ne veulent pas d'enfants, en cause, le réchauffement climatique et d'autres raisons.
Ça règle le problème.
Sur 3 de mes enfants, deux n'en veulent viscéralement pas, ils sont tellement catégoriques sur la question, que le jour où l'un d'eux, m'annoncera une "heureuse nouvelle" il me faudra deux chaises 😁
Quant à la 3ème, une féministe convaincue qui ne veut pas d'homme dans sa vie, c'est mal barré.
Pas prête à être grand mère😉


----------



## Marine35 (29 Novembre 2022)

Je trouve cela un peu dur pour l’enfant quand y’a maman ( normal elle travaille chez elle), papa en congés et papy/mamie à la maison et que l’enfant fait part de son refus de venir chez l’AM et pleure au moment de la séparation et fait le bazar et bêtises à l’heure du départ. J’ai aussi eu le cas d’un papa en repos et qui m’a emmené le petit avec 1h30 de retard et m’être levée tôt pour rien, j’ai été prévenue 15 min après l’heure prévue 😡 et pas fichu de venir chercher son fils à l’heure prévue. La maman est arrivée chez elle et s’est étonnée de l’absence de son fils et il lui a répondu « ben il est chez Marine » mais c’est pas pour autant qu’elle est venue tout de suite le chercher. J’étais fâchée. Elle est arrivée 1/2h après et en plus il avait fait caca, je lui ai dit que si elle voulait elle n’avait qu’à aller changer sa couche dans la salle de bain. Elle s’est dédouanée en me parlant de quiproquo 😂 elle était chez elle depuis 20 min et j’habite la même rue. En général ils estiment qu’ils nous paient donc si l’enfant est prévu, il vient, sinon c’est cadeau non mérité pour nous. Après ils se disent aussi que leur enfant est bien chez nous avec les copains


----------



## Emily (29 Novembre 2022)

Aurore50 je suis d'accord vous, j'en ai parlé précédemment.

Pensez vous qu'une AM qui a plusieurs enfants en accueil et travaille 50h par semaine a une journée off dans la semaine ?
C'est impossible.

J'ai plusieurs parents qui gardent leur enfant à la maison parcequ'il est malade et pourtant il me paie mon salaire et ne me déduisent pas la journée, évidemment je retire le FE et les IR et ma journée est payée tout de même pour autant je travaille quand même avec mes autres accueillis.


----------



## Aurore50 (29 Novembre 2022)

Emily, je ne dis pas le contraire

Après, je connais plein d'am qui se gardent une journée dans la semaine....
Je dis juste qu'il ne faut pas juger les mères qui profitent de leurs journées off pour s'occuper d'elle ou d'autres choses

Je faisais juste ricochet au post qui disait que l'am ne voulait pas payer la cantine dans le vide pour son fils, eh bien pour le pe c'est pareil


----------



## Pity (29 Novembre 2022)

Mes cassos étaient au chômage tous les deux, soit disant en reconversion professionnelle 🤔
Ils n'ont jamais cherché de travail en 18mois d'acceuil et moi, je ramais avec leur enfant car je devais tout mettre en place (20 mois) politesse, propreté, sociabilisation...
Je commençais même à avoir des retards de salaire..." Si pas de virement sur mon compte cet aprem, pas d'acceuil demain et je rompt le contrat !"

J'ai été ferme , même été obligée de leur parler comme à des demeurés !😱
Ils n'ont jamais travaillé mais on fait un deuxième bébé ! Et m'ont demandé de le garder au bout de 6 mois de grossesse...
J'avais pris les devants et déjà trouvé un autre accueil...

Être au chômage... ça peut arriver à tout le monde mais ne rien chercher, dépendre des aides ( car ils savaient très bien calculer) et prendre une place chez une ass mat avec une grande pénurie dans ma ville... ça non plus pour moi !


----------



## Pity (29 Novembre 2022)

Mes cassos étaient au chômage tous les deux, soit disant en reconversion professionnelle 🤔
Ils n'ont jamais cherché de travail en 18mois d'acceuil et moi, je ramais avec leur enfant car je devais tout mettre en place (20 mois) politesse, propreté, sociabilisation...
Je commençais même à avoir des retards de salaire..." Si pas de virement sur mon compte cet aprem, pas d'acceuil demain et je rompt le contrat !"

J'ai été ferme , même été obligée de leur parler comme à des demeurés !😱
Ils n'ont jamais travaillé mais on fait un deuxième bébé ! Et m'ont demandé de le garder au bout de 6 mois de grossesse...
J'avais pris les devants et déjà trouvé un autre accueil


----------



## Emily (29 Novembre 2022)

Aurore50 je vais vous faire bondire mais entendre "payer son AM pour rien car elle n'a pas l'enfant", je trouve ça mesquin.
Nous sommes toujours là en cas de besoin, pour ma part je ne suis pas à 10 minutes et je ne facture pas en cas de retard sauf si une heure en plus.
Le parent peut très bien payer la journée de toute façon celle ci lui sera remboursé.

De tous mes employés ceux sont ceux qui ont la meilleure situation financière qui pinaillent sur tout, le taux horaire, enfant malade une journée alors certificat médical pour déduire la journée.


----------



## Aurore50 (29 Novembre 2022)

Emily, je ne trouve pas ça mesquin, c'est le fonctionnement du contrat.

Avant la mensualisation, si on ne confiait pas son enfant, on ne payait pas.
La mensualisation a amené une sécurité aux am, elles doivent en accepter les avantages et les inconvénients.

Et quand je lis qu'une am ne veut pas payer la cantine dans le vide, je le comprends, mais je demande d'appliquer la même logique aux pe.


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Novembre 2022)

Ah @Aurore50 ... ça nous manquait ... donc AVANT « c'était NORMAL » de ne pas payer ces pauvres AM qui ne bossaient pas ... bah oui tout à fait d’accord ... elles travaillaient pour le plaisir et aurait dû même faire du bénévolat...quelle idée de se faire payer 😀😅🤣


----------



## Aurore50 (29 Novembre 2022)

Chantou, je n'ai pas écrit cela, merci de ne pas déformer mes propos.

mais quand on lit ici que ce sont des nouvelles modes, peut-être faut-il y voir un rapport de cause à effet.

J'ai un contrat mensualisé, l'am n'a même pas à savoir ce que je fais de me journée et je ne vois pas au nom de quoi elle peut critiquer le parent.

Là encore, l'am outrepasse ses fonctions mais je sais déjà que je vais me faire lyncher


----------



## twilight (29 Novembre 2022)

ce que fait le parent sur mes heures de contrat ne me regarde absolument pas, j'ai une maman à 80% qui a tout ses vendredis et j'ai les enfants tout les vendredis quand méme.


----------



## Marine35 (29 Novembre 2022)

@Aurore50 un complexe de supériorité ?


----------



## Aurore50 (29 Novembre 2022)

Marine 35, non pas de complexe de supériorité, je laisse cela aux am qui critiquent sans cesse les parents et qui croient tout savoir mieux que tout le monde.

Bonne journée à vous, n'oubliez pas de fermer votre porte à clé


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Novembre 2022)

@Aurore50 

C’est un VRAI et je dirais même + un régale de vous lire ... j’ai énormément apprécié mes employeurs lundi matin ...il ne faut surtout pas que je l’oublie ...sinon il faudra que je pense à vous ...


----------



## Aurore50 (29 Novembre 2022)

Mesdames, ravie de voir qu'une de vos collègues qui ne ferme pas sa porte à clé et qui met ses accueillis en danger vous déclenche un fou rire. C'est la preuve d'un grand professionnalisme de Marine35, mais qui préfère baver sur les pe...


----------



## Maxilili (29 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour ,je ne comprends pas bien l'assistante maternelle(la postante) ....donc les parents qui ont payés pour un service :à savoir faire garder leur enfant devraient arrêter le contrat dès lors qu'ils ont des jours sans travail ...?  ou devraient vous payer pour garder finalement leur enfant? ....Les métiers de service c'est cela: il faut accepter d'être rémunéré pour un travail même si "quelquefois" les employeurs pourraient le faire.Idem pour les femmes de ménages,les peintres ,les jardiniers qui tondent la pelouse etc etc etc  Beaucoup d'assistantes maternelles ont continué de travailler avec des parents au chomâge,en arrêt maternité,en arrêt de travail.....cela ne concerne pas l'employé c'est à dire l'assistante maternelle. Ou alors je n'ai pas compris le post....


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Novembre 2022)

Non. Je ris de votre à propos ! Finement joué ! Un vrai grand sourire sur le temps de pose dodo de mes petits lutins.


----------



## Marine35 (29 Novembre 2022)

@Aurore50 sur ce forum il y a plus d’AM que de parents-employeurs et vous ne retenez que le négatif. La critique peut-être constructive. Où est le mal à vouloir défendre ses droits, se renseigner ? Nous sommes isolées de part notre statut particulier et cela peut faire du bien de vider son sac ici. La plupart d’entre nous pensent au bien-être de l’enfant, nous sommes des professionnels de la petite enfance. À l’école également vous aurez des suggestions, des remarques, des réflexions et vous allez aussi monter sur vos grands chevaux en disant que l’enseignant outrepasse ses fonctions ? Vous comparez payer la cantine dans le vide à payer l’AM à ne pas travailler pour un enfant alors que ça n’a rien à voir. Ça vous dérange qu’une AM puisse émettre des critiques et ne pas être d’accord avec son parent-employeur. L’enjeu est différent par rapport à une relation employeur-salarié en entreprise et c’est complètement différent. Si on suit votre raisonnement nous n’avons rien à dire et nous devons tout accepter sinon c’est de l’insubordination. Il y a peut-être des madames je sais tout mieux que tout le monde mais en général nous veillons au bon épanouissement de l’enfant et c’est légitime de défendre nos droits car oui nous en avons. Ce n’est pas facile d’être p-e et de connaître la CNN sur le bout des doigts ( pour nous non plus) et c’est encore plus compliqué et source de conflits ( non exprimé ou exprimé)  quand un p-e ne respecte même pas les termes du contrat


----------



## AMANDIN1 (29 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, moi j'ai des enfants qui faisaient 50 heures par semaines, et bien quand les parents avaient des rtt jamais l'enfant n'est venu plus tard, ni reparti plus tot, il faisait ses 10 heures par jour, l'enfant aurait peut être aimé se reposer aussi un peu chez lui, mais les parents partaient du principe qu'ils n'allaient pas payer pour rien.
Alors les parents ont le droit de s'octroyer des temps de repos sans leur enfant, d'accord, mais quand c'est tout le temps, et bien cela fait mal au coeur pour l'enfant.
Alors, aurore 50 nous faisons ce travail parce qu'on aime les enfants, et voir des parents qui arrivent en retard chercher leur enfant alors qu'ils sont en rtt est inadmissible.
Ce n'est pas parce qu'on est assistante maternelle que l'on doit tout accepter. Un jour la puéricultrice m'a dit vous êtes chez vous, alors le parent se plie aux règles de votre maison et vous repecte.


----------



## Aurore50 (29 Novembre 2022)

Marine35, je ne vois pas où est le problème de confier l'enfant à une ma sur un jour prévu à l'accueil, alors que le parent ne travaille pas. En quoi l'am peut-elle critiquer le pe? C'est tout mon propos dans ce post, si vous pouvez me répondre en quoi l'emploi du temps des pe regarde l'am, je vous en saurai gré. Merci


----------



## Marine35 (29 Novembre 2022)

Aurore50 a dit: 


> Mesdames, ravie de voir qu'une de vos collègues qui ne ferme pas sa porte à clé et qui met ses accueillis en danger vous déclenche un fou rire. C'est la preuve d'un grand professionnalisme de Marine35, mais qui préfère baver sur les pe...


Et là vous faites quoi ?! Vous bavez sur moi non ?! Pour votre info je préférerais ne pas avoir à baver sur les p-e ! Je ne prétends pas être parfaite et je sais reconnaître mes erreurs et me remettre en question. Désormais je ferme ma porte à clé et ça dérange une de mes p-e qui avait l’habitude de sonner et d’entrer chez moi !


----------



## Muffin (29 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Existe-t-il un nombre maximum de jours de présence chez la nounou ou en crèche pour un enfant pour éviter que le parent ne "colle" l'enfant chez l'assistante maternelle 52 semaines/an ? 
Je pose la question parce que cette réflexion était souvent faite par les responsables de la crèche où allait ma fille (mais au Québec) et elles devaient imposer des jours de congés pour les enfants aussi pour qu'ils puissent être avec leurs parents...


----------



## kikine (29 Novembre 2022)

oui 2250h par an ou
48h par semaine par bloc de 4 mois

et pour les petits contrats au max 47 semaines par an


----------



## Marine35 (29 Novembre 2022)

Aurore50 a dit: 


> Marine35, je ne vois pas où est le problème de confier l'enfant à une ma sur un jour prévu à l'accueil, alors que le parent ne travaille pas. En quoi l'am peut-elle critiquer le pe? C'est tout mon propos dans ce post, si vous pouvez me répondre en quoi l'emploi du temps des pe regarde l'am, je vous en saurai gré. Merci


Ai-je généralisé en disant que c’était un problème ? J’ai donné des exemples personnels comme tout le monde à la maison et l’enfant qui exprime son refus de venir ou le papa qui trouve moyen de ne pas venir chercher son fils alors qu’il est à la maison. J’ai le droit de m’exprimer ici et critiquer. Ça me regarde donc  le planning du parent s’il est à la maison et en retard sans même prendre la peine de me prévenir et c’est légitime de faire le reproche à l’employeur. Après je ne suis pas catégorique sur le fait de confier l’enfant à l’am si on est en repos. Je n’ai pas dit et je ne le dis pas que c’est obligatoirement un problème. J’ai accueilli une petite fille pendant 2 ans tous les jours et le papa était au chômage dès le départ. Ça ne me posait pas de problème, j’ai signé le contrat avec un nombre d’heures et des horaires. Ils ont fait le choix de l’emmener 1/2h plus tard et de venir la chercher 1/2h plus tard et j’ai eu comme réflexion que c’était pour m’arranger 😂 alors que je ne demandais rien ( tout ça parce qu’il manquait 30€ de cp et que j’ai osé réclamer)


----------



## nounou ohana (29 Novembre 2022)

je pense que la question de base du post a été quelque peu ignoré..

en aucun cas notre collègue se plaint de travailler et d'avoir l'enfant. Elle trouve dommage que le parent se "prive" de passer du temps avec son enfant.. Quand je vois mes enfants qui dans 2 ans quittent la maison, j'en ai la boule au ventre et pourtant on a tj privilégié de passer du temps en famille depuis qu'ils sont nés. 

pour @Aurore50  autant je n'apprécie pas par moment sa manière de s'exprimer autant là, je suis désolée mais ses propos ont été un peu détournés. 
Quand la mensualisation a été imposé cela nous a été favorable et il est évident que cela a donné également un caractère plus encadré sur nos devoirs en retour et c'est logique.

Nous avons toutes dans notre entourage connaissance d'une collègue qui attend que le parent fasse le pont pour en profiter mais refuse de le demander ou se plaint d'avoir l'enfant ce jour là.


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Novembre 2022)

Et pour cause nounou ohana il y a une grande nuance a demander un pont: si c'est le PE qui dit "tiens au fait vendredi X vous n'aurais pas machin ..." donc nous sommes payées sans IE ni repas ! et si tous les PE font de même ce jour-là c'est tout bénéfice !!! par contre si c'est l'ass mat qui prend les devants et qui dit "tiens au fait vendredi machin je ferais le pont et ne pourrais donc pas accueillir machin ..." (parfois c'est noté des le départ dans le contrat) alors là bien évidemment la journée ne sera pas payée à l'ass mat ... donc vous comprenez la NUANCE et si vous ne partagez pas ce fait tant pis pour vous ... il faut bien faire attention à ce que l'on avance dans ce métier !!! et oui j'ai connu avant la convention et cela plus JAMAIS ! quand à Aurore 50 je préfère l'ignorer et mettre un 🤣parce qu'elle n'est clairement pas de notre côté car trop imbue de son statut de "patronne" ...


----------



## Pity (29 Novembre 2022)

Je dis juste que profiter de son enfant n'a pas de prix...
Ok pour profiter de ses rtt, vacances supplémentaires mais quand on me demandait de faire du plus pour des parents profs, et ce pendant les vacances scolaires de mes enfants (vacances scolaires, non accueil prévu au contrat) et bien...non ! Moi aussi j'ai une famille !
Et que les parents ne comprenaient pas que leur enfant les faisaient tourner en bourrique ! Normal....pas de relation, toujours collé quelque part car les parents voulaient profiter de leurs 16 semaines de vacances 😱


----------



## nounou ohana (29 Novembre 2022)

@angèle1982 on ne s'est pas comprise je pense 

ce qui me choque ce sont les collègues qui ne veulent pas demander le pont mais râlent parce que les parents leurs donnent les enfants quand même alors qu'ils font le pont..
là je rejoins aurore, on ne peut pas avoir le beurre l'argent du beurre et le reste hein.
Si on tient à avoir le pont on le demande ou alors on accepte de travailler sans râler derrière.


----------



## zelande (29 Novembre 2022)

@Pity    Les profs n'ont pas 16 semaines de vacances !!!    Ils ont du travail à faire , des cours à préparer, des copies à corriger. L'idée qu'un prof rentre chez lui à 17h/17h30 et se met les doigts de pieds en éventail, qu'il a tous ses mercredis à rien faire et 16 semaines de vacances tranquille est juste une légende urbaine. Ils ont plus de vacances que le salarié qui n'a que 5 semaines, c'est vrai, mais il ne faut pas oublier qu'il ramène du boulot à la maison!!!
Enfin, je ne defends pas les parents à tout prix, mais je trouve quand même un peu fort qu'il y ait des assmat qui râlent parce que le parent qui ne travaille pas leur confie  l'enfant . On n'est pas dans leur vie, on ne sait pas tout ce qu'ils ont peut être à faire .  
Moi aussi j'apprécie quand un parent me dit demain vous n'aurez pas bébé, mamie a envie de le garder, mais je ne dis rien si l'enfant vient alors que je sais que le parent est à la maison.
Ce que je trouverai anormal quand un pe est de repos,  ce serai, par exemple, dans le cas d'un horaire très lourd, genre 6/18, qu'il  n'allège pas cette amplitude,  si l'enfant était malade, ou si le pe se permettait d'arriver en retard. A condition que je sois sure que le pe était bien chez lui, et pas à un rendez vous quelconque


----------



## Petuche (29 Novembre 2022)

@aurore 50... vous n'êtes pas assmat donc vous ne savez pas de quoi vous parlez. Je viens de prendre connaissance de vos différents post et je me demande pour qui nous vous prenez pour jugez leurs notre profession et notre façon de faire. Bien souvent nous travaillons 50h par semaines et vous? On ne se plains pas on aime notre métier. Effectivement il y a quelques années lorsque les PE n'emmenaient pas leur enfant chez l'assmat, ces jours lui étaient decompter, je le sais je l'ai vécu comme certaines collègues sur ce forum. Vous auriez sûrement apprécié ce temps j'imagine. 
Lorsque nous accueillons un enfant alors que les PE ne travaillent pas, oui ça nous fait mal au coeur parceque pour la plus part d'entre nous on voudrez que tout PE profite de leur enfant.
Lorsque mes propres enfants etaient petis c'est avec eux que j'étais bien, c'est en leur présence que j'étais heureuse. Jamais nous les avons laisser même chez papy et mamie pour pouvoir sortir ou prendre quelques jours que mon mari et moi meme. A l'époque je travaillais a l'extérieur, je peux vous dire que je me depechais pour récupérer mes petits. Encore une chose, sur ce forum nous parlons de chose et d'autre, on s'entraide et on papote. Nous ne nous jugeons pas entre nous  alors faites en de même ou abstenez vous...  merci.


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Novembre 2022)

@Aurore50
Ma nouvelle copine ....

« *Avant la mensualisation, si on ne confiait pas son enfant, on ne payait pas. »*

Donc ce que j'ai dit, j’ai donc bien compris et c'était Une horreur AVANT de ne pas payer son AM pour aller chez papi, mamie, tonton, tata, la voisine etc

ENFIN les pendules ont été remises à l’heure ET ENCORE il y a encore bcp à faire ... à l'époque cela devait être un métier de misère ...


----------



## Aurore50 (29 Novembre 2022)

A Petuche, Chantou et consoeurs, vous avez vraiment l'art de détourner les écrits.
Certaines am disent : avant, les pe qui ne travailaaient pas ne nous confiaient pas les enfants, aujourd'hui, ce n'est plus le cas, c'est une mode de prendre soin de soi (lu sur les premiers posts)

Je souligne juste qu'avant, quand tu ne déposais pas ton enfant, tu ne payais pas, ce qui n'est pas le cas aujourd'hui.

Donc ceci explique cela.

De plus, je pense qu'un enfant qui est bien chez son am, ce n'est pas un crève coeur pour lui , comme je l'ai lu, de s'y rendre sur un jour qui fait partie de son rythme.

Que le parent gagnera en qualité de relation avec son enfant parce qu'il sera plus disponible 
Et je persiste, l'am n'a pas à savoir ce que fait le parent de sa journée, puisque cette journée fait partie de son contrat

Mais vous vous obstinez à détourner mes propos, libre à vous.


----------



## liline17 (29 Novembre 2022)

en réalité, j'ai connu cette période, et l'enfant absent permettait de diviser le salaire de la journée par 2.
Nous avons lutté pour que cette précarité ne soit plus possible, je ne me plaindrait pas si un PE me confit son enfant alors qu'il est de repos, je m'en fiche en vrai.
Du coup, comme ils le sentent, quand c'est le cas, ils me demandent si ils peuvent déposer l'enfant plus tard, ou le reprendre plus tôt, tout le monde y gagne.
je comprend aussi les collègues qui trouvent dommage que des enfants qui ne voient que très peu leurs parents, ne puissent pas de temps en temps profiter d'une journée avec eux, tout est relatif


----------



## Marine35 (29 Novembre 2022)

@zelande un parent enseignant qui déduit 16 semaines de la mensualisation de son am et après vient demander de faire des heures en plus juste avant les vacances, l’am peut refuser et c’est légitime. J’ai eu le cas et à chaque fois j’ai accepté, en gros je travaillais la moitié des vacances scolaires. Pas de problème sauf qu’elle rechignait à déclarer les heures et me les payer. Pour le calcul des cp elle n’admettait pas qu’il fallait compter ses semaines. J’ai proposé ensuite de faire un avenant pour rajouter des semaines et elle a refusé. J’ai donc dit non à chaque demande d’heures en plus sur les vacances scolaires


----------



## AssMatNET (29 Novembre 2022)

Pour rappel, voici ce qui est écrit dans les règles du forum : "Restez poli et courtois. Le manque de bienveillance et les insultes envers d'autres utilisateurs ne seront pas tolérés"
Merci de cesser vos enfantillages ou le sujet sera supprimé et les membres concernés bannis...


----------



## Aurore50 (29 Novembre 2022)

A Marine35 je vous présente mes excuses pour avoir évoqué le sujet de votre porte.

Bonne soirée


----------



## Sandrine2572 (29 Novembre 2022)

Eh les filles n oublier pas que ce forum c est du virtuel , chacune et chacun y a sa place , avec des avis différents sur les questions poser ou les aides demander 😉

Plus d une fois je n ai pas été d accord avec des réponses données  et plus d une fois j ai préférer ne pas prendre par a la discussion 

Chacun et différents et heureusement sinon on s ennuyerait 🤣🤣


----------



## Pity (29 Novembre 2022)

Pour répondre à Zélande 😁
2 parents profs de ...sport !
Pas beaucoup de copies à corriger mais surtout de me refiler leur enfant pendant les vacances scolaires qu'ils avaient déduites au Max, soit 16 semaines !


----------



## zelande (30 Novembre 2022)

Marine 35 et Pity, vos pe étaient spéciaux............. Ceci dit, à mon grand étonnement, les profs de sport aussi ont des choses à préparer en amont et pas mal de paperasse à faire, à défaut de copies.
Mais il ne faut as faire de généralités. J'ai eu une maman instit en maternelle qui me confiait son bébé 40 semaines et qui me demandait parfois des mercredis car elle avait 18h à faire en plus (formation, réunions..), ou quand elle voulait acheter des vêtements à l'ainé parce qu'elle trouvait que le bébé était mieux chez moi que dans les magasins. Si c'était prévu, je ne lui demandais pas ce qu'elle allait faire, et si c'était en plus, je disais oui ou non, et elle ne me demandait pas de me justifier non plus.
Il y aura toujours des parents qui voudront passer le moins de temps possible avec leurs enfants, on n'y peut rien. Mais de là à taxer ceux qui veulent un peu de temps pour eux , de mauvais parents, ça, c'est abusé. D'autant plus qu'ils ne nous disent pas , et ils n'ont pas à le faire, comment ils comptent profiter de ce temps libre


----------



## kikine (30 Novembre 2022)

en fait ce qui pose soucis ce n'est pas tant que le pe pose son enfant quand il ne travaille pas, car effectivement je n'ai pas à savoir ce que fait le parent de ces journées.. ça oui... mais dans ce cas qu'il se taise....
car oui entendre "aujourd'hui, je ne travaille pas mais je vous dépose le petit comme d'hab et moi je retourne me coucher"
ben oui c'est rageant.... pour moi, comme pour son enfant de 2 ans qui l'entend bien aussi..... dans ce cas ben qu'il ne dise rien, moi j'appel ça tendre le bâton  pour se faire battre....


----------



## Marine35 (30 Novembre 2022)

@zelande je ne fais aucune généralité. J’ai juste parlé d’un cas, une maman enseignante/papa au chômage et contrat sur 36 semaines. Je ne les ai taxé en aucun cas de mauvais parents sous prétexte qu’ils me demandent de garder la petite la moitié des vacances scolaires. La petite est handicapée et je comprenais parfaitement que les parents aient davantage  besoin de temps pour eux ! La maman accompagnait sa fille presque tous les jours à la piscine, chez la psychométricienne, ergothérapeute, kiné…sans parler des séjours à l’hôpital. Lisez bien merci 😉


----------



## Louanne (30 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, ça ne me dérange pas, même si c'est sûr que je fais tout le contraire avec mes enfants. J'essaie de passer le plus de temps avec eux après, sur 4 familles d'employeurs, seule une seule les 2 parents travaillent....
Mais moi je bosse, c'est le principal. Par contre pour eux je excuse aucun retard, ni le matin ni le soir. Les choses sont claires..


----------



## nanny mcfee (30 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
j'ai eu beaucoup de parents qui me laisse pas leur enfants quand ils sont en congé j'ai eu que ça le plus souvent, et quand ils me les laisse parcequ'ils ont des choses à faire comme administration,courses ect (je leur demande jamais de se justifié)  ils se sentent mal et se justifie comme si ils avaient peur que je les juge, ben non!! jamais je les jugerait parceque j'en ferais autant lol 

Je comprend que certains parents veulent profité de leur moments, comme retrouvé leur amis,sortir faire du shooping aller chez le coiffeur bref!! se faire plaisir, quoi de plus merveilleux qu'un parent qui prend du temps pour lui et qui retrouve son enfant avec joie et bonne humeur? 

j'avais une maman qui bossait beaucoup, elle culpabilisait de ne pas passé assez de temps avec son enfant, et quand elle avait son enfant elle se plaignait que celle ci était très demandeuse et qu'elle arrivait pas à répondre à ses besoins, cette maman n'avait jamais de temps pour elle ,un teint pâle cernée bref!! toujours en speed

après plusieurs discussions j'ai finis par la convaincre que prendre du temps pour sois n'était pas signe d'une maman indigne ,bien au contraire!!! on sait qu'un enfant ça demande beaucoup d'énergies, un parent a besoin de se rechargé en énergie pour en donné à son enfant 

vaut mieux passé un moment avec des parents en forme que des parents fatigués

certains prennent plaisir à avoir leur enfant quand ils ne travaillent pas, d'autres ont besoin de temps pour eux ,ils ont des activités sportive aussi !!!  ils ont tous des  personnalités différentes mais je suis sûre qu'ils ont tous le même amour envers leur enfants 

pour en revenir à moi lol , je n'aime pas quand un enfant est absent hi hi !! je préfère quand on est tous là c'est plus agréable pour les activités mais là encore je vous le dis à vous mais jamais aux parents car j'estime qu'ils font ce qu'ils veulent

parcontre quand ils sont tous absent parceque les parents font le pont ou encore prennent des congés en même temps là je vais pas joué les difficiles je dis YOUPPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!


----------



## Mapoule (1 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour j'ai eu le cas. Juste attention aux impayés


----------



## ChantalGoya (1 Décembre 2022)

Je n'y vois aucun problème parce que j'ai moi même laissé mes enfants soit à la crèche soit à mamie soit à tata..... J'allais faire mes courses en toute tranquillité et bien plus rapidement.
J'allais faire du vélo ou une randonnée ou un café entre copines ou un resto en amoureux.

Bref, avoir des enfants c'est aussi savoir se détacher et prendre du temps pour soi. Même pour glander toute une journée.

Je trouve très très bien les mamans qui prennent du temps pour elles et je les soutiens.
Pour les papas, ça dépend.... Certains ont déjà beaucoup de temps pour eux 🤦‍♀️🤣

Et dans tous les cas, ce que les parents font de leur temps ne me regarde pas. Ils n'ont pas à justifier la présence de leur enfant les jours et heures notés au contrat.


----------



## aurelie231 (1 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, je suis parent, je travaille à temps partiel et il m'arrive de laisser mon enfant chez l'AM pour pleins de raisons : pour pouvoir m'occuper de la maison sans lui dire toute la journée que je ne peux pas jouer avec lui parce que j'ai des choses à faire par exemple. Il y a des semaines entières où je ne travaille pas mais mon fils va quand même chez nounou 2 jours pour garder son rythme. Et le grand frère est content d'être seul avec moi le midi aussi. 
Le petit est content, il voit les copains. 
A côté, je passe plein de temps juste avec le petit. 

Le côté financier n'est pas le plus important mais mon AM est payée pour faire ces heures et ce que fais le parent ne la regarde pas. Je me vois mal dire à mon patron que je veux bien être payée sans faire mon travail. Le métier d'assistante maternelle est difficile, il n'y a pas que des avantages mais ça reste un métier et le parent est l'employeur. Si ça ne convient pas, si cela va contre vos valeurs, refusez le contrat ou démissionnez.


----------



## Assmat15 (1 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour , Moi aussi j'ai du mal a comprendre , après il paie donc il le mette chez nounou . 
J'ai un parent qui depuis que l'enfant est bébé est à 80% et me le donne au lieu d'en profiter . 
Bonne journée à toutes


----------



## laloune (1 Décembre 2022)

Je suis partagée sur le principe de mettre l'enfant coûte que coûte chez l ass mat.
En tant que professionnelle évidemment, c'est mon travail. Et il est normal d'accueillir l enfant selon les termes du contrat.
Mais parfois mon cœur de maman rugit.
J'ai eu plusieurs cas que je juge abusifs dont un ou j accueillais une petite 50h par semaine. 
La maman me l'emmenait tous les matins à 7h et même souvent se ventait d'aller se recoucher après me l'avoir déposée ( elle ne travaillait que 20h semaine). La petite avait des cernes en mode panda, bref... quand je pense que j'ai fais une reconversion professionnelle pour arrêter de lever mes propres enfants à 6h et profiter d eux un maximun 😱.
Le comble c'est quand certains parents arrivent en retard le matin parce qu'ils ne s'en sorte pas à habiller 1 enfant et qu'ils me le collent pour lui faire prendre le petit déjeuner et l emmener au bus avec les 4 autres copains 30min plus tard, alors qu'ils ne travaillent encore pas..  ou ceux qui se plaignent de ne pas être assez remboursé par la caf alors que je sais pertinemment qu'ils sont large d au moins 10h par semaine sur le contrat.. 
Parfois je préfère avoir un salaire moins élevé que de voir un petit bout qui arrive en colère le matin parce que papa est à la maison et qu'il vient chez nounou! Pourtant je ne roule pas sur l or mais pour moi passer du temps avec ses enfants ça n'a pas de prix.
J'ai toujours laisser mes filles chez mon ass mat uniquement quand on travaillait tous les 2, et on a toujours pris nos enfants pour les courses ou autres, on se relayait pour les rdv médicaux etc... ca fait partie de la vie.. faire des enfants n'est pas une obligation


----------



## Aurore50 (1 Décembre 2022)

Faire des enfants n'est pas une obligation mais il vaut mieux que l'enfant profite de moments de qualité avec son parent.

Perso, les courses avec les enfants, le coiffeur ou autres... , je ne vois pas l'intérêt pour les enfants .

Je préfère faire mon shopping (courses, vêtements ou autres) en toute tranquillité et jouer avec mes enfants quand ils sont avec moi.
J'ai le droit aussi de profiter de la tranquillité de ma maison et de me ressourcer car j'exerce un métier très stressant.


----------



## Chantou1 (1 Décembre 2022)

@Marine35

« *Ils ont fait le choix de l’emmener 1/2h plus tard et de venir la chercher 1/2h plus tard »*

Juste pour info

Ne PAS accepter ce qui était le cas à l’époque … venir + tard donc arriver + tard 😡


*J’ai eu un PE qui m’avait fait le coup une fois, Aussitôt j’ai rétorqué que la prochaine fois il vient à 11h du matin + 10h = 21h *🤨

« _qu’est-ce qui est indiqué au contrat ? 8h30 et 18h30 donc MAXI 18h30 parti _… «

Il a bien saisi suite à cette remise en place.

_Sinon on n’a qu’à le faire dormir chez nous pendant qu’on y est avec le bain bien sûr et le repas et le petit dej aussi ? _

J’étais ce jour là un peu « vénère »

Il ne l’a plus refait 🤨 et j’ai oublié de dire que je l’avais facturé une heure sup


----------



## selena8nge (1 Décembre 2022)

Étant maman solo, je béni les we où mes enfants sont chez leur père ! Alors oui, je comprends complètement que les parents puissent prendre un journée pénard. On est payé, on n a pas à savoir ni à juger ce que font les parents pendant les heures de garde.

Par contre ce qui me dérange au plus haut point, c est quand un parent ne travaille pas mais vous colle son gamin malade toute la journée et/ou qu il trouve le moyen de se pointer en retard. J ai eu des "désolé j etais à la salle/en courses/chez le coiffeur etc."  J ai eu le droit à "on viendra plus tôt vu que c est le réveillon de Noël" pour finalement se pointer avec 15min de retard par rapport au contrat soit 19h ! Un 24 décembre ! Ils étaient en train de se pomponner tranquille à la maison. J ai aussi eu droit à "je viens le chercher à 15h". Message à 16h : "finalement ça sera 17h". Et message à 17h : finalement ça sera 19h. Voilà ça c est grave, ça c est chiant. Des parents qui prennent du temps pour eux c est tout à fait normal. A en croire certaines être chez son assmat c est le bagne ! Encore heureux qu ils soient content de venir chez nous et qu ils s amusent. Pour ce qui est du temps avec ses parents, mieux vaut la qualité que la quantité et un parent reposé c est quand meme mieux pour la qualité.


----------



## Marine35 (1 Décembre 2022)

@Chantou1 non non le papa étant au chômage arrivait à 9h30 au lieu de 9h et à 17h au lieu de 17h30. Mais ça m’est retombé dessus ensuite alors que j’avais rien demandé


----------



## Chantou1 (1 Décembre 2022)

@Marine35

Ok je n’avais pas compris ça.

*J’ai eu une maman en congé parental pdt 2 ans qui carrément oubliait son fils chez moi et qui ne répondait pas lorsqu’elle l'avait oublié ...obligée d’appeler Son mari qui bossait comme un malade pour venir le chercher *

Donc ça c’est INADMISSIBLE et pauvre gamin qui était toujours le dernier pour la dernière heure et en + elle était passée de 45h à 50h ! Et lorsqu’il a fallu passer aux 48h, oh la la c’était « *comment je vais faire »

« Et bien comme les autres parents QUI travaillent, vous faites appel à une baby-sitter ! »*

Résultat : venait chercher son fils + tôt les mercredis et vendredis que je lui avais imposés car au début voulait venir + tard le matin pour DORMIR.

Donc je lui avais dit « *je ferme à 17h30 j’ai fait ma journée »  

Ce genre de parent j’ai du mal à comprendre ...*

Donc il ne faut pas s’étonner parfois notre étonnement face à ce genre de comportement


----------



## Aniesteph (3 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai ete am, mais aussi parents employeurs. Quand j'etais pe, j'ai laisse mes enfants chez leur am alors que je ne travaillais pas. Mon papa se battait contre un cancer et les visites dans les hopitaux sont heureusement interdites aux enfants. Apres chaque visite, j'avais besoin de prendre du temps pour moi, avant de retrouver mes enfants pour ne pas leur communiquer mes angoisses et mes peines. On ne sait rien de la vie de nos pe, le role d´une Am est de s'occuper des enfants quand les parents le leurs confient que ce soit pour le travail, les obligations familiales ou les loisirs. Mon fils pleurait le matin quand je le deposais, il etait parfois fatigue mais je n'avais pas le luxe de le laisser dormir car j'avais 130 km a faire pour retrouver mon papa. Par la suite, il m'est arrive de laisser les petits chez leur am le mercredi apres midi car je savais qu´ils devaient faire la sieste, pour passer du temps privilieger avec les plus grands ( activitees sportives, cinemas, patinoires etc ). Cela n'a jamais fait de moi une mauvaise mere ni une mauvaise employeuse. Mon mari travaillais de nuit sur planning ( 44 h semaines car hotellerie )mais ne gardait pas ses enfants avec lui lors de ses jours de conges et c'est pourtant un super papa. Il profitait de ses jours pour se reposer, bricoler dans la maison ou faire du sport. Nous n'avons jamais ni lui ni moi eprouvaient la moindre culpabilite a nous retrouver un apres midi a la maison sans les enfants ( nous en avons 4) car notre temps a deux etait rare et precieux. Le temps que nous passions en famille apres etait d´autant plus fort. Il ne faut pas juger ce que font les pe de leurs temps. Quand on signe un contrat on s'engage a etre disponible sur les heures d´acceuils, tout comme le pe s'engage a payer son am en heure et en temps. Qu´ un pe ecrive qu'il ne voit pas le probleme de laisser son enfant sur un temps d´acceuil prevu dans le contrat alors qu´il ne travaille pas, ne devrais pas nous offusquer.


----------



## Aurore50 (3 Décembre 2022)

Chantou, 96% des entreprises françaises emploient moins de 10 salariés, donc les avantages que vous citez sont loin d'être appliqués à tous...

Chacun choisit son métier et en accepte les avantages et les contraintes : temps de travail, rémunération, etc... Les salariés Café Hôtellerie Restauration ne sont pas aux 35h, les indépendants non plus etc...

Et c'est en cela qu'on vous explique que si ça ne convient plus, eh bien on change...

Quant à votre dernière remarque sur les am qui ont perdu un enfant, je la trouve vraiment déplacée. Culpabiliser les parents sur un tel exemple.... 

Vous confondez tout....


----------



## caninou (3 Décembre 2022)

Aurore50 je ne vois pas en quoi le message de Chantou est déplacé et ma foi je comprends même ce qu'elle veut dire, c'est que rien n'est acquis dans la vie et que tout peut basculer en quelques secondes. Donc, les parents qui ne profitent pas de la présence de leur enfant au moment où ils en ont occasion, c'est qu'ils n'ont rien compris à la vie et c'est bien dommage. Aprés je respecte leur choix, c'est leur façon de voir et en aucun cas je ne porterai de jugement ni ne les culpabiliserai. Si ils me laissent leur enfant en accueil alors qu'ils ne travaillent pas, c'est mon job d'accueillir leur enfant et  je ne suis pas là pour juger. Sinon dans l'hôtellerie et la restauration ils sont sous contrat à 35 heures après ils peuvent avoir une dérogation pour faire 39 heures, ce qui reste quand même bien en deçà des heures que nous faisons. Ceci dit leur métier n'est pas des plus joyeux et je reste admirative.


----------



## Aurore50 (3 Décembre 2022)

Caninou, si vous ne voyez pas en quoi utiliser la douleur d'un enfant mort pour faire culpabiliser les pe qui laissent leur enfant chez l'am sur des heures prévues au contrat est déplacé, eh bien, nous n'avons pas la même vision des choses, c'est tout.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (3 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour @Aniesteph 
Je crois qu'il faut quand même préciser un point.
Oui vous avez raison de garder du temps pour vous, c'est toujours bénéfique.

Maintenant,  on voit quand même ce qui pour moi représente un abus. 
Amener son enfant à 4h30 du matin, et ce en pleine période covid, quand on ne bosse pas..Désolée ça me gêne énormément et là je n'hésite pas à dire que ce sont des parents maltraitants. Car au moins, ces jours là ils auraient pu laisser l'enfant dormir un peu et l'emmener plus tard.
Faut vraiment être givré (le mot est faible), pour se réveiller,  réveiller son bb, faire 10km dans un sens puis dans l'autre pour aller se recoucher juste parce que ce sont les horaires du contrat ? 

On oublie parfois que les enfants aussi ont un rhytme de vie intense.  
Le cas que je cite n'est absolument pas un cas isolé c'est même récurrent ! 

C'est ce type de comportement qui nous dérange,  car l'enfant passe au second plan bien souvent pour ce type de parents,  même quand les loulous sont bien malades et qu'eux mêmes ne bossent pas ils préfèrent quand même le déposer chez l'Am.  

Le fait que sur vos congés ou vos RTT vous preniez du temps pour vous c'est super, avoir des parents épanouis c'est aussi dans l'intérêt de l'enfant,  mais quelquefois eux aussi voudraient des vacances,  une amie à eu un jour une plainte du papa qui ne comprenait pas la fatigue de so  enfant (scolarisé en petite section,  accueil matin 7h départ 19h) mon amie lui a juste répondu que la petite avait un rhytme de vie énorme,  plus de 45h, alors que lui même était fatigué de ses 35h...maman ne travaillait pas voyez vous...ils ont quand même réalisé que c'était beaucoup trop pour l'enfant...ouf.

Il faut être réaliste,  on voit de plus en plus de foyer ou l'individualisme prime,  l'enfant passant au second plan.


----------



## caninou (3 Décembre 2022)

En quoi est-ce un mal de les faire culpabiliser? Parfois cela peut ouvrir les yeux et lorsque l'on fait des choix il faut les assumer et être prêt à faire face à quelques petites remontrances ( avec des Chantous qui mettent les pieds dans le plat 😂 ), nous ne sommes plus des enfants. A force de vouloir déculpabiliser les parents, ces mêmes parents deviennent totalement irresponsables. Mettre un enfant au monde n'est pas une simple banalité comme de prendre un café à un distributeur. Effectivement je confirme nous n'avons pas la même philosophie, mais étant très tolérante je ne chercherai pas à juger votre point de vue ni essayer de vous persuader. Tel est le monde, fait de pleins de gens qui pensent différemment et heureusement sinon nous serions tous clonés. Maintenant je dirai simplement que le comportement de ces parents est bien dommage, mais je le répéte ils font ce qu'ils veulent, loin de moi l'idée de les juger où de les faire culpabiliser, ils sont assez grands pour savoir ce qui est bon pour eux.


----------



## angèle1982 (3 Décembre 2022)

C'est vrai que nous les ass mat notre métier n'est pas stressant !!! donc une ass mat est là on la paie pas droit à la parole ni à sa liberté de penser ...


----------



## Griselda (3 Décembre 2022)

En toute chose c'est l’excès qui pose problème.

Je n'ai jamais eut de PE qui me porte son enfant super tôt ou le laisse super tard quand c'est possible de réduire la journée ils le font, c'est du bon sens dans l’intérêt de l'enfant. 
Mais oui j'ai déjà entendu chez des collègues un enfant amené à 6h du matin parce que c'est l'horaire du contrat alors que le PE ne travaillait pas ce jour là ou pas aussi tôt et bien entendu ça me choque, non pas pour l'AM qui elle a accepté ce contrat en connaissance de cause, mais pour l'enfant. D'ailleurs elle même n'avait "pas mal à son sommeil", mais "mal au cœur pour l'enfant" car sans vouloir porter de jugement, là quand même...
Heureusement chez moi je n'ai jamais eut affaire à ce type de PE. 
Je suis la première à les encourager à prendre un peu de temps pour eux dès lors que ça n'entrave pas les besoins de leur enfant.


----------



## Aurore50 (3 Décembre 2022)

Caninou, faire culpabiliser les parents, c'est la grande mode…tu ne dois pas faire ça, patati, patata...

Lorsque je cherchais une am, plein de connaissances m'ont fait culpabiliser, en me disant que mon enfant ne serait pas sociabilisé avec une am, qu'il valait mieux la crèche, qu'il valait mieux que je profite de mon enfant... on m'a mis en exemple les cas de décès chez une am, les accidents, j'en passe etc...

Et pourtant j'ai choisi une am, en toute connaissance de cause. J'ai choisi d'être une femme, une femme qui travaille, une épouse et une mère.
Lors de ma 2ème grossesse, notre am nous a privilégiés au lieu d'une autre maman, qui a du choisir une autre am. Donc, on ne doit pas être si horribles que ça comme employeurs...

J'ai choisi de regarder la globalité, pas les accidents isolés.

Et ce que je lis sur ce forum, ce sont des : un parent prof de sport, un parent qui dépose son enfant à 4h etc..., comme si tous les parents étaient des irresponsables finis.

Vous demandez que votre métier soit reconnu, posez vous la question de ce que peuvent ressentir des parents qui lisent ce forum, et qui se font tailler en pièces.
Si les parents faisaient la même chose, en montant en épingle certains comportements non professionnels des am, que penseriez-vous?


----------



## caninou (3 Décembre 2022)

angèle1982 on arrive à un stade avec certains parents où effectivement nous devons tout assumer, et surtout nous taire, souvent ce sont les parents qui nous laissent leur enfant 50 heures par semaine et nous devenons des mères de substitutions, j'ai même eu des petits qui m'appelaient "maman" tellement les heures de présence étaient importantes.  Cela fait un an que j'ai cessé ces contrats à rallonge et  ma foi tout va bien,  je suis épanouie, mes PE aussi que du bonheur.


----------



## angèle1982 (3 Décembre 2022)

Caninou j'ai eu des PE respectueux pour la plupart et ceux qui ont voulu "jouer" au patron = démission ! mai depuis que je suis sur ce forum c'est affreux ce que peuvent "subir" certaines ass mat ... et je suis outrée par ce genre de PE car je n'aime pas l'injustice !!! il y a deux ans un PE a voulu me baisser mes heures à 6 mois que leur enfant rentre à la maternelle j'ai refusé ! alors j'étais payée à compter de 7h15 mais ils ont choisi de m'apporter leur enfant vers 8h30 parfois 9h00 sans rien me retirer sinon je préférais être licenciée tant pis pour eux et leur enfant mais ils ont été "intelligents" et ne m'ont rien imposé contrairement à ce qu'une certaine personne se permet ici bref !!! alors oui les PE font ce qu'ils veulent de leurs journées tant que je suis payée et tant pis pour leur enfant ... de toute façon ils sont très bien chez moi donc !!! mais perso Caninou il y a longtemps que ne me tais plus avec mes PE qd il y a quelque chose qui ne va pas même la plus petite chose mais qui va m'agacer et me contrarier !!! j'ai eu une fratrie à 50h les PE n'avaient pas d'autre choix et çà a été mes meilleurs contrats et années de travail ...


----------



## Petuche (3 Décembre 2022)

@Aurore50, un conseillé, n'utilisez jamais l'expression '' un enfant mort'' c'est les mots, pour des PE qui ont vécu cette tragedie, qui font vraiment mal...Et oui Chantou à raison et d'autres collègues ont raison, profitez de vos enfants, prenez du temps avec eux, même faire les magasins avec les enfants vous ne voyez pas l'intérêt, et bien pour votre enfant l'intérêt c'est d'être avec vous. Profitez de vos enfants et faites le plein de souvenirs, faîtes le plein de câlins. Je sais que dans certaines circonstances on ne peut pas les emmener, post d'aniesteph, il faut aussi savoir les protéger de la durete de la vie. Pour moi je le répète les meilleurs moments de ma vie , sont ceux passés avec mes 4 enfants. Voila , j'en ai fini avec vous aurore50 car vous n'avez vraiment pas la même vision du mot''famille'' que moi.


----------



## Titine15 (3 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 
Eh bien mes garçons ont toujours été partout avec nous et d'ailleurs ils se comportaient très bien : magasins, restés, mariages etc et je ne regrette absolument pas. Ils se souviennent de tout ça et en ont de très bons souvenirs. Pour moi, il est primordiale d'être avec mes enfants le plus possible comme mes parents et mes beaux parents l'ont été avec moi et mon mari et maintenant je vous mes parents toutes les semaines et mon mari les siens et mes enfants voient leurs grands parents toutes les semaines aussi. C'est l'esprit famille que je souhaite pour mes enfants pour qu'ils aient un bon exemple de comment gérer une famille et comment faire attention à leurs aînés et à leurs propres enfants plus tard. 
Être avec mes enfants n'a jamais été une corvée et du temps pour moi j'en ai maintenant quels sont plus grands mais petits ils étaient avec nous et nous les faisions garder que rarement pour des endroits où ils ne pouvaient pas aller comme rendre visite à la famille hospitalisée.


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Décembre 2022)

@Petuche

« *profitez de vos enfants, prenez du temps avec eux, même faire les magasins avec les enfants »*

Je viens de passer « ENCORE » une superbe journée avec ma fille, je viens de rentrer et elle m’appelle tout simplement pour me dire que sa journée est toujours super avec sa maman et qu’elle en profite au maximum tant que je suis vivante.

*Il n’y a rien à dire qu’apprécier chaque moment passe. 

Lorsque l’on a connu malheureusement le deuil, on profite de chaque instant*


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Décembre 2022)

@Titine15 

« Eh bien mes garçons ont toujours été partout avec nous et d'ailleurs ils se comportaient très bien : magasins, restés, mariages etc et je ne regrette absolument pas. Ils se souviennent de tout ça et en ont de très bons souvenirs. Pour moi, il est primordiale d'être avec mes enfants le plus possible »

*Et OUI que du BONHEUR. *

Mon mari avait gagné un voyage aux baléares pour 2 personnes, et bien ça ne nous serait pas venu à l’esprit d’y aller sans nos enfants. Nous avons payé leurs billets tout simplement et des souvenirs extraordinaires avec eux et ils s’en rappellent, ils avaient 4 et 7 ans, c’était GÉNIAL. 

Ça passe tellement vite. Idem avec nos petits-fils, on essaye d’en profiter au maximum aussi.


----------



## Petuche (3 Décembre 2022)

Lorsque nos enfants sont encore petits, il est logiquement impossible moralement de partir en vacances sans eux. Pour ma part ça n'aurait pas ete des vacances car j'aurai toujours pensé à eux et je m'en serais voulue d'être parti sans eux. La premiere fois où moi et mari sommes partis 2 jours tous les 2 , mon dernier avait 15 ans. Et avec ma fille de 29 ans je fais toujours les boutiques les courses ect... ce matin avec mon dernier de 25 ans maintenant, on a fait le marché et on a été boire un petit vin chaud. C'est que du bonheur et même chose avec mes petits enfants.


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Décembre 2022)

*En parlant des courses ... mes enfants se souviennent d’une anedocte *

Dans un parking sous terrain, d’un centre commercial, j'avais une voiture neuve et ... j’arrive à la place de parking et ... plus de voiture ... Caddie archi plein bien sur, donc  j’appuie sur un bouton pour de l’aide et l’on me répond tranquille « allez à l’etage en dessous, vous avez dû vous tromper »  

BINGO ma tuture m’attendait ... OUF 😅 tout de suite « on m’a volé ma voiture » 😀😂


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Décembre 2022)

Ah et une autre fois, toujours ce même parking ...j’avais perdu mes clés de voiture avec le caddie toujours plein ...et mes deux enfants ...20 minutes de chez moi ... mon mari qui ne répond pas au téléphone car il était soit sur le toit ou dans le jardin entrain  de couper un arbre ou autre ...donc

Comme j'étais Jeune et Belle 😀  ... un homme me propose de me ramener avec les gosses et les courses ..OK’...et m’a ramenée à ma voiture pour que je la récupère.

Alors la tête de Patrico quand il m’a vue dans une nouvelle voiture avec un mec pas mal de surcroît 😅 ...enfin bref je ne me suis jamais ennuyée avec mes enfants ...je me suis même trouvée des nouveaux jeux ... perdre mes clés 🤗


----------



## Sandrine2572 (3 Décembre 2022)

Alors mon fils déteste aller faire les courses , les magasins et ce depuis toujours , donc si il pouvait rester chez un copain le temps que je fasse mes courses c était un grand bonheur pour lui 
Aujourd'hui il a 15 ans et il déteste toujours , pour lui acheter des chaussures ou des habits faut le prévenir 15 jours a l avance 🤣🤣 et faut faire rapide


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Décembre 2022)

Alors les miens aimaient bien car ils avaient le droit de prendre un article de x Francs à l’époque et faisaient « leur liste » sur place de ce qu’ils voulaient manger 🤪 et tous petits c'était le manège et le caddie en forme de camion, tu mets les 2 dedans, ils s’en rappellent.

Ma fille m’a dit dernièrement qu’ils n'avaient jamais fait de colère ou se rouler par terre comme parfois l’on voit

L’essentiel était d’être le + ensemble. Je travaillais à Paris à l'époque,  donc perte de temps dans les transports 👎🏼😏 ensuite aux 2 ans de ma fille, j’ai dit STOP je vais travailler à côté et à mi temps pour profiter d’eux.

Après c’était la vie 👍


----------



## Aniesteph (3 Décembre 2022)

Nous sommes toujours partis en vacances avec nos enfants de meme qu'en week-end. Pendant 2 ans, bien que j'ai mes mercredis apres midi de repos, je laissais mes 2 petits faire la sieste chez leur Am et je faisais des activites avec les 2 plus grands. Je n'eprouve aucune culpabilite a cela, mes deux derniers etaient des marmottes qui avaient besoin de 3h a 3 h30 de sieste par apres midi, ce qui deja nous limitaient le week end, alors je passais mon mercredi apres midi au plus grands. 
Pour moi il est important de consacre du temps de qualite a ses enfants sans ne penaliser personne. A mon retour on se consacrait au petits et tout le monde etaient detendus et heureux de sa journee. 
@Petuche, le mot famille a un tres grand sens pour moi, nous sommes tres proches de nos 4 enfants, mais je n'ai jamais vu l'interet de les emmener a l'entrainement de foot de leur grand frere pour qu'ils dorment dans le froid dans leurs poussettes, alors qu´ils pouvaient faire leurs siestes au calme chez leur Am. Passer du temps avec ses enfants c'est primordial mais pour moi cela ne pouvais pas se faire au detriments des uns ou des autres. Ils sont aujourdhui tous les 4 heureux, épanouis et tres solidaires les uns des autres, ils ont des souvenirs de nous 6 ensembles mais aussi de moments seul avec leur papa ou leur maman. 

Mes enfants sont ma plus grande fierte et ce n'est pas parce qu'il m'est arrive de prendre du temps pour moi et pour mon couple, qu'on a le droit de penser que je n'ai pas fait de mes enfants la priorite de ma vie. Ne pas me sentir coupable ne fais pas de moi une irresponsable comme j'ai pu le lire, c'est tout le contraire. Quand on est bien dans sa tete et dans son couple, les enfants le ressentent et n'en sont que plus epanouis.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (3 Décembre 2022)

@Aniesteph 

Ce n'est pas du tout votre système parental qui est remis en cause, mais alors pas du tout. Vous, vous savez faire la part de choses.

Seulement je crains que pour certains nouveaux parents, comme dans les cas cités ce ne soit pas la même chose.

J'assiste régulièrement aux séances d'analyse des pratiques,  et nous avons toutes le même ressenti. Les mêmes types d'expérience. 
C'est ça que nous dénonçons.

Pas le fait isolé d'un parent débordé,  mais au contraire, la facilité avec laquelle on se "déleste" des enfants.

Je connais des jeunes qui moins d'un an après la naissance de numéro 2, sont partis 3 semaines en vacances au soleil..sans enfants bien sûr. 
Désolée, mais je trouve ça choquant, on ne parle pas d'un petit week-end...
Suite a cela on trouve curieux que les enfants soient stressés,  donc insupportables...donc mieux ailleurs...


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Décembre 2022)

J’ai une famille cet été qui a emmené leur baby-sitter car ils voulaient être libres ... alors les enfants ont 9, 8, 2 ans 1/2 ans. Super mignons.

Je comprends de temps en temps mais 3 semaines la baby-sitter c’est quand même ... ÉNORME ... ils ont les moyens certes ...


----------



## angèle1982 (4 Décembre 2022)

Une personne dans mon village emmenait la grand-mère en vacances lors des sports d'hiver pour qu'elle s'occupe de ses enfants ! la même qui klaxonnait sa maman qd elle rentrait chez elle sans parler du repassage etc ... beaucoup d'assistés qd même !!!


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Décembre 2022)

@angèle1982 

Aberrant quand même. Je suis grand-mère pour le plaisir, pas pour le ménage repassage baby-sitter ...


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Décembre 2022)

La famille en question a eu au moins 3 baby-sitter en 1 an !
Celle qui venait en retard car était à la piscine 👎🏼😡😅
En l'ayant facturé ce jour là, elle ne l’a plus jamais refait et pourtant hyper aisée. Je l’ai sentie contrariée pour l’avoir facturée. 
Moi aussi je dois aller à la piscine, à la mer ... 2 h de route surtout le vendredi aux beaux jours


----------



## Tatynou1 (5 Décembre 2022)

Moi j'accueille L 6 mois. Sa maman retourne en intérim : 1 sem 05h00 / 13h00 - l'autre sem 13h00 / 21h00.

Changement de travail donc nouveaux horaires pour moi : 07h30 / 16h00 tous les jours.

Aujourd'hui elle commence à 13h00 (à 10 mn de chez elle)... elle m'avait dit_* je vous l'apporte à 08h00 au lieu de 07h30*_ : ok 

_*eh bien à 07h58, elle frappait déjà *_au volet du salon pour que je vienne lui ouvrir le portillon .... 

la pov petite pfffff .............  ........ Franchement elle pourrait la garder un peu, car en rentrant à 21h chez elle ben elle verra même pas son bébé (car elle dormira) .......... donc _*presque  24h00 sans se voir *_


----------



## nounou ohana (6 Décembre 2022)

@Tatynou1 j'espère au moins que tu as fait patienter jusqu'à 8h comme prévu


----------



## zelande (6 Décembre 2022)

Mais, tatynou, Connaissez vous la raison. Ne pourrait elle pas avoir des courses à faire, le ménage, lessive , un rendez vous ?
En lisant tous les commentaires, je me demande pourquoi y a t'il tant d'assmat qui critiquent les parents parce qu'ils mettent leurs enfants alors, que d'après elles et uniquement d'après elles, ils pourraient faire autrement ?
Je ne parle pas des pe qui abusent et qui se "débarrassent" systématiquement de leurs enfants, parce que oui, ceux là existent aussi et c'est fort regrettable.
Mais ceux qui prennent, une fois ou deux par semaine un peu de temps pour eux ne sont, à mes yeux, en aucune façon de mauvais parents.
Celles qui ne peuvent vivre  la moindre minute loin de leurs petits, ne sont pas, à mon sens , mieux,  plus équilibrées, meilleures mères, moins "toxiques" pour leurs enfants que les autres.
Avant d'être un parent accompli, il faut être un adulte accompli. Et la vie d'une femme ne se résume pas à la maternité.
Le juste milieu, le bon sens et la tolérance pour d'autres façons de faire que la sienne me semblent être indispensables dans ce métier, et dans la vie d'ailleurs


----------



## ElisabethSom (6 Décembre 2022)

zelande a dit: 


> Mais, tatynou, Connaissez vous la raison. Ne pourrait elle pas avoir des courses à faire, le ménage, lessive , un rendez vous ?
> En lisant tous les commentaires, je me demande pourquoi y a t'il tant d'assmat qui critiquent les parents parce qu'ils mettent leurs enfants alors, que d'après elles et uniquement d'après elles, ils pourraient faire autrement ?


Peut être parce que les pe ne se gênent pas pour nous raconter leur vie ?
Peut être parceque c'est tellement récurrent que ça en devient choquant ?
On a toutes ce genre d'anecdotes.
Une de mes p.e qui m'a refilé son gamin alirs qu'elle était chez elle 1 semaine car je cite : " j'en peux plus il me suit partout "
Des exemples comme ça,  on en a à la pelle.
Mais bon...


----------



## Tatynou1 (6 Décembre 2022)

nounou ohana a dit: 


> j'espère au moins que tu as fait patienter jusqu'à 8h comme prévu


non il faisait froid alors j'ai préféré ouvrir avant l'heure .... pour la petite 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Tatynou1 (6 Décembre 2022)

zelande a dit: 


> ceux qui prennent, une fois ou deux par semaine



peu m'importe ce qu'elle fait ! 

*MOI *JE PENSE à SON BÉBÉ !!! Pov petite 😢 

pendant les semaines du matin, elle va voir sa mère à tout casser 1/2h le matin 😱😱😱 c'est chaud quand même !

voilà c'est juste *MON* ressenti !


----------



## assmatzam (6 Décembre 2022)

1ere fois de ma vie de maman que je pars en vacances avec mon mari sans mes enfants 

Conclusion 
J'ai chialé comme un bébé dans l'avion et je les ai appelé tous les jours en visio
Ils m'ont affreusement manqué 
Plus jamais..... 
Ah oui j'ai oublié de préciser ils ont 17 et 25 ans

Certaines penseront que c'est terriblelent abusée 

Moi j'appelle ça être maman 😘
Mes enfants sont et resteront toujours ma priorité 
Chaque minutes avec eux vaut p'us que tout l'or du monde 
Ca n'a pas de prix 

À bon entendeur


----------



## zelande (6 Décembre 2022)

Tu vois, assmatzam. dans ton propos, il y a quelque qui me gène. qui est "jugeant"
tu dis que pleurer , que tes enfants t'ont manqué tous les jours , tu appelles ça "être maman".
Et tes enfants sont quasi adultes
Cela sous entend que celles qui ne se tordent pas de chagrin à la moindre absence de leur enfant ne sont pas des mamans ????
Super sympa pour celles qui arrivent à se maintenir en vie quand les enfants quittent le nid.
Si on pouvait éviter de poser ce genre de jugements dans les relations familiales, ce serait mieux
Mes enfants ont été, sont et resterons ma priorité. Néanmoins, je ne les ai pas élevé pour moi, mais en les tournant vers le monde extérieur, pour en faire des adultes indépendants, libres.
Mes filles sont parties à 400km, pour leurs études, et elles ne reviendront pas dans la région. Peut être même que l'une d'elles partira à l'étranger. 
Oui, elles me manquent, oui je suis ravie quand elles viennent, des fois on s'appelle 3 fois par jour, des fois pas du tout pendant plusieurs jours. Et je profite tout de même de ma vie.
je les aies envoyées en colo, chez leurs grands parents, pour qu'elles puissent profiter des vacances, je n'ai pas pleuré tous les jours. 
Sans doute ne suis je pas "une maman"      ....................................................


----------



## assmatzam (6 Décembre 2022)

@zelande ce n'est absolument pas ça 

Nous avons toutes en tant que maman un point de vue personnel et différent sur la maternité et sur ce qu'est être maman 

J'ai un lien viscérale avec mes enfants 
Mais je comprends tout à fait les mamans qui ne sont pas comme moi et qui ne ressentent pas les mêmes choses que moi 

Le lien d'une mère à son enfant est très personnel
Et cela ne fait pas d'elle ou de moi une meilleure maman


----------



## assmatzam (6 Décembre 2022)

En lisant tous les postes sur ce sujet je fait le constat que chacun trouve midi à sa porte 

Je comprends les divers  points de vue même celui @Aurore50 

Certaines femmes vont trouver leur équilibre en étant maman poule
D'autres en étant épanouie professionnellement

Chaque être humain est différent et nous n'avons pas tous et toutes les mêmes besoins et les mêmes attentes de la vie 

Je respecte les mamans qui  veulent s'épanouir professionnellement si cela leur convient et qu'elles trouvent leur équilibre c'est le principal

Je respecte aussi celles qui n'auront confiance en personne d'autres qu'elle même pour s'occuper de leur bébé 

Il faut de tout pour faire un monde


----------



## zelande (6 Décembre 2022)

Du coup, là, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi.
C'est la phrase " c'est ce que j'appelle être maman" qui m'a , disons le, un peu choquée !!


----------



## kikine (7 Décembre 2022)

j'ai un lien très fort avec mes filles aussi
pourtant l'été quand elles partent en vacances avec leur père pour 10 jours... j'apprécie grandement la séparation... (ça m'empêche pas d'être inquiète  🤪 )
mais je suis au calme, je fais ce que je veux sans devoir me préoccuper, des repas, du ménage (je le fais en grand quand elles partent et basta) heure du coucher, tiens je regarderais bien ce film mais c'est pas tout public... bref ce sont mes vacances à moi... 1 fois par an (ou tous les 2 ans car des fois je pars avec eux...)


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (7 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour

Ah nos enfants. On essaye de faire au mieux pour eux c'est indėniable. Et oui, avoir des activités extérieures pour se distraire, prendre soin de soi, s'épanouir c'est bon pour nous  , donc pour eux.

Ce n'est pas lå le souci. 

Le souci c'est le constat de délestage. Qui peux me faire croire que c'est bon pour le couple de laisser son enfant à 4h30 du matin ? 
Pour aller se coucher ? 

Que quelqu'un me donne un argument valable !


----------



## ElisabethSom (7 Décembre 2022)

kikine a dit: 


> j'ai un lien très fort avec mes filles aussi
> pourtant l'été quand elles partent en vacances avec leur père pour 10 jours... j'apprécie grandement la séparation... (ça m'empêche pas d'être inquiète  🤪 )
> mais je suis au calme, je fais ce que je veux sans devoir me préoccuper, des repas, du ménage (je le fais en grand quand elles partent et basta) heure du coucher, tiens je regarderais bien ce film mais c'est pas tout public... bref ce sont mes vacances à moi... 1 fois par an (ou tous les 2 ans car des fois je pars avec eux...)


Bien sûr,  là je comprends mais ça n'a rien à voir, elles sont avec leur père et pas déposé chez la nounou alors que tu es dispo 
Moi aussi mes enfants passaient 1 semaine avec ma mère et j'appreciais,  mais c'était leur mamie et je savais que c'étaient de supers moments pour eux et pour leur grand mère. 
Pour autant,  jamais je n'ai laissé mon fils aîné plus qu'il ne fallait à la crèche,  je suis même passé à mi temps pour qu'il n'y passe pas des journées entieres


----------



## caroline99 (7 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour
Alors moi ce qui me dérange, c'est une maman qui me dépose son enfant malade tout un we  qui a passé un nuit d'enfer (gastro).
Me disant  :
-Ah elle est malade, elle fait une gastro, mais bon si ça va pas  vous appelez .
et que j'apprends qu'elle a prit sa journée pour faire les magasins (cadeaux de noêl)
que j'appelle  du coup le papa et que l'on me réponds
- Ah  ben la je ne peux pas la reprendre, ont va attendre  et ont verra ai moment de la sieste comment ça tourne.

Résultat elle est restée jusqu'à 18h comme b' habitude .
Super NON !!!!


----------



## zelande (7 Décembre 2022)

Mes filles étaient plus en sécurité et on s'occupaient plus d'elles quand elles étaient chez leur assmat que chez leur grand mère. Donc, ne connaissant pas tous les détails de la vie des pe, on ne peut pas juger.
Après, lever son petit, le déposer à 4h30 et retourner se coucher, là, c'est sur, c'est incroyable et tellement dommage pour l'enfant.
Perso, en 15 ans de métier, je n'ai jamais eu ce cas de figure.
Des pe en rtt qui me confie l'enfant, la plupart du temps avec des horaires plus légers, oui, ça m'est arrivé. Une fois, une maman prof, de sport aussi d'ailleurs, m'avait demandé pour 44 semaines, mais ils étaient en travaux, toute une maison à rénover. C'est tout. Jamais eu d'excès, ou alors ils ne m'ont rien dit !!!


----------



## fanny35 (7 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir,

Je comprend aussi les différents points de vue...
Je ne trouve pas anormal qu'un parent m'amène son enfant aux heures prévues au contrat, et qu'il profite pour faire autre chose que travailler...
sauf dans certains cas qui sont le contraire du bien de l'enfant! (ex: 4h30!)
De par notre métier, cela ne peut que nous toucher de voir certains PE emmener leur enfant "coûte que coûte".

Je rebondis sur les remarques disant que les AM du forum disent du mal des PE en général...
Nous parlons ici des cas qui nous posent problème, nous venons chercher des conseils et du réconfort, 
car avant tout cela nous fait du bien d'en parler! 
Mais en aucun cas cela ne veut dire que tous nos PE sont irresponsables, certains sont géniaux et heureusement (Ceux que j'ai actuellement par exemple  )

Et pour info, il existe certains forums dans lesquels les Am se font tailler en pièces aussi... 
C'est le jeu, chacun est libre de penser et dire ce qu'il veut, du moment que cela reste respectueux!

Bonne soirée à tou(te)s


----------



## assmatzam (8 Décembre 2022)

J'ai moi aussi la chance d'avoir des parents employeurs très respectueux de mon travail et de ma personne 

Je ne me suis jamais sentie comme employée et eux comme employeur 

Nous avons établi une relation de confiance et nous formons un binôme 

Nous échangeons sur tous
Je suis très ouverte à la discussion et ne juge jamais, je donne simplement mon point de vue en veillant toujours à ne pas manquer de respect sur les valeurs éducatives de chacun 

Je pense que c'est ça la clé de la réussite pour avoir un enfant épanoui 

Ne jamais parler devant l'enfant 
Ne jamais émettre de jugement 
Rester ouverte à la discussion en priorité 
Respecter les autres et leurs points de vue 

Et surtout s'écouter


----------



## Tatynou1 (13 Décembre 2022)

bon ben suite des aventures suite au changement de travail de la PE ....

Vendredi matin elle me dépose L à 08h00 (au lieu de 07h30) car commence à 13h00 : ok.

Elle me dit "_à ma pause de 17h00 (alors que je suis en week-end puisque je finis à 16h00...mais bon je passe outre... ) je vous envoie un sms pour vous dire SI je travaille la semaine prochaine et les horaires (normalement elle devait être du matin soit 05h00 - 13h00 mais mes horaires c'est toujours 07h30/16h00)..._

ben j'ai pas eu de sms le vendredi à 17h00 mais .............. *dimanche matin à 09h30* !!!!! _      (j'ai pas répondu) (j'apporterai L entre 07h30 et 08h00 !!  ............... _ben ça change rien pour moi faut quand même que je sois prête pour 07h30 !!!!!)

donc "obligée" de remettre les pendules à l'heure hier matin (lundi) ! 

elle l'a "mal" pris car ce matin (mardi) *PAS de "bonjour"* alors que j'ai MOI dit 2 fois "bonjour bonjour !!" ........... oulalalala ça m'a pas plu 🤬🤬🤬

et en partant, arrivée à sa voiture elle se retourne et me dit tout fort "*et demain c'est ................. 07h30 *!!!!!! " 😨😨😨 .... (alors qu'elle commence à 13h00.......)

ben voyons !!! ça m'énerve ces PE totalement irrespectueux de nous et de leur enfant ! parce que je sais qu'elle a mal pris ma réflexion (euh les sms du dimanche matin plus jamais !!) et qu'ils préfèrent réveiller leur bébé plutôt que de les garder un peu avec eux !...... Tout ça pour faire chi*r nounou !!!

Du coup le matin, la petite voit sa mère 1/2h à tout casser, le temps du changement de couche et basta !!! (la PE ne lui donne PAS son biberon et ne l'habille pas ............ un sac à patates presque pfffffffffffffff😰😡😱)

donc dorénavant si besoin de quoi que ce soit ben ce sera NON NON NON et RE-NON 😁😁😁


----------



## caroline99 (13 Décembre 2022)

Ah ben tu as de la chance, elle n'a pas envoyé de message  dans  la nuit genre 2/3 h du matin 
moi j'ai eu le cas avec un PE, j'étais très contente d'être réveillée par ce C......
Le contrat a prit fin très vite d'ailleurs .


----------



## nounou ohana (13 Décembre 2022)

moi tel est coupé la nuit comme çà pas de pb.


----------



## fanny35 (13 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Moi j'ai eu 7h30 le matin, pendant mes congés....pour quelque chose qui aurait pu attendre.
Le contrat s'est terminé aussi.
En général les PE irrespectueux ne le sont pas que sur les horaires d'appel....


----------



## Dilara (16 Décembre 2022)

Pour répondre au sujet initial:

Vous avez signer un contrat de travail de tel à tel jour et de telle à telle heure. Il faut donc assurer vos engagements et vos plages horaires sur le contrat. Après, ce que font les parents de leur temps libre, c'est privé je trouve, on a pas à s'en mêler, qu'ils travaillent ou dorment ou sortent ou font les magasins, très sincèrement c'est le cadet de mes soucis. Je m'engage au tout début à m'occuper d'un enfant sur une période et un temps précis, je le fais du mieux que je peux, j'assure une bonne communication avec les parents ... Le reste ne me regarde pas.
Ne le prenez pas mal, mais je vous trouve beaucoup dans le jugement, et dans notre travail, on ne devrait pas. Surtout que dans votre cas, ça n'affecte en rien votre travail, donc je ne vois aucun soucis.

Pour la personne qui dit que la maman lui communique les horaires de début de garde la veille ou la nuit pas sms, franchement c'est inacceptable, c'est pour ça qu'au tout début, avant même de signer le contrat, il faut être clair, net et précis concernant les échanges et les délai de prévenance. C'est d'ailleurs très recommandé de le noté sur votre projet d'accueil également comme c'est déjà écrit sur le contrat. Maintenant, ce n'est pas trop tard, car vous pouvez mettre les points sur les i, et demander à la maman que dorénavant, les horaires de garde d'annonce bien à l'avance ( à définir ensemble ) et pas la veille.


----------

